# No need for mudguards and a rack with a Wingee



## Pale Rider (5 Jul 2016)

German company Herkelmann has produced a combined mudguard and pannier rack.

It's not something I've seen before, but presumably is designed for light loads.

Audaxers might like it.

http://www.herkelmannbikes.com/shop/wingee/


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2016)

Cool


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jul 2016)

Warming to my theme, there are no separate stays on the racks on these Kalkhoff bikes.

The carrier is tethered to the mudguard, which is metal, and is strong enough to stop the carrier moving forward or backward.

The weight is carried by triangulated legs in the same way as an ordinary carrier.

http://www.kalkhoff-bikes.com/en/bikes/my-bike/fitness/endeavour-14-14-g.html


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Jul 2016)

bit pricey, but looks quite good. 16kg load capacity* should be enough for most i guess.

* I guess that's what 'Maximale Traglast' means


----------



## TheJDog (5 Jul 2016)

Look good, not sure where the attachment is at the front of the mudguard, and the size looks way too big for a racier frame, but the price, the price!


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2016)

TheJDog said:


> Look good, not sure where the attachment is at the front of the mudguard, and the size looks way too big for a racier frame, but the price, the price!


Cool but, my goodness, the price, the price, the price.


----------



## andrew_s (5 Jul 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> bit pricey, but looks quite good. 16kg load capacity* should be enough for most i guess.
> 
> * I guess that's what 'Maximale Traglast' means


It's 16 kg per side, which is plenty, even for most cycle campers.
The drawback if you start carrying a lot is that you don't have the rack top position, panniers only.

I think it expects bolt fittings at the fork crown, rear seatstay and chainstay bridges for the other attachment points.
There's nothing low down at the rear end of the rear 'guard, which may allow flutter and long term fatigue problems.


----------



## TheJDog (6 Jul 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/urban/commuter/commuter-5-0.html

Just noticed while looking through Canyon's sale for the tdf that they are using the wingee on some of their commuter bikes..


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jul 2016)

TheJDog said:


> https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/urban/commuter/commuter-5-0.html
> 
> Just noticed while looking through Canyon's sale for the tdf that they are using the wingee on some of their commuter bikes..



Good spot.

I see the same range of bikes has two types of belt drive, the Gates Carbon which I've heard of, but a couple have a Continental belt, which is new to me.

Slightly different design, featuring aramid (whatever that is) which Conti reckon is superior to carbon.

http://www.conti-drive-system.com/pages/riemenantrieb/riemenantrieb_en.html

https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/urban/commuter/commuter-6-0.html


----------



## TheJDog (7 Jul 2016)

Aramid is the generic name for Kevlar.


----------

